# An awesome photo I took a bit ago!



## SerebrasCollectoritis (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## KatieMR (Jul 9, 2021)

That is an awesome photo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SerebrasCollectoritis (Aug 24, 2021)

KatieMR said:


> That is an awesome photo! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much for the nice words! <3


----------



## aquagenetics (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks Amazing!


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (Dec 14, 2021)

Ohhhh that looks great! Thanks for the share!


----------

